# christmas tree of the month december



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Bit late but as i am back on here for a while i thought a christmas tree of the month will go down ok.

rules, has to be your christmas tree thats it

pictures must be in by january the 5th so not long then voting starts the 6th until the 20th.

prize.
the winner gets to choose januarys theme of the month as long as its not tank of the month or fish of the month 

any questions please ask, hoping for at least 5 entries


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i will enter


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok i have 1


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

can be real or fake christmas trees


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

hmmmm i might because of the prize


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Go on lol you should and then u can choose the theme for me to put next month


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

only 1


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ill sent one in today or tomorow


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm entering!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok cheers guys just send me a pm with your pic.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

okay!!! I just downloaded it!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Im getting mine in now


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheers I have 3,.anyone elsr up for some festive fun?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump I'm guessing you app have some Xmas trees


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

anybody else i only have 3?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bump, theres got to be people with pictures of their christmas trees.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

seriously lol any1 else wanna take part


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Entered


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thank you, thats 4 now, anyone else?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

got 6 potentially 7, would anyone else like to join in, i can have a maximum of 10


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

when is voting?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

6th of jan


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll try to remember to bring my camera to work tuesday and i'll have a picture ready if it's not to late to enter.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Tuesday should be fine, I have 7 at the mo


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

any one else, i have 7 and th 5th is the deadline?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

2 spaces left and entries needed by tomorrow


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought the deadline was by today?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah! and to think of all the hounding he gave to bml about potm and totm ....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cossie when is CTOTM going up? I thought you said it would be today


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

entries need to in by the 5th and it goes up the 6th


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

look at my first post


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Last day for entries as the poll opens tomorrow


----------

